
Stripe Shop - collision
https://shop.stripe.com
======
collision
We realized we weren't using Stripe in-house at Stripe, so we decided to fix
that.

~~~
samspenc
For a second I thought you guys were going to compete with Shopify and Fab,
etc!!! :D

~~~
waylonrobert
Which would be awesome.

------
joeblau
Can I just come down there and buy the shirt? I feel like shipping a $10 shirt
from the Mission to SOMA is not the best use of resources.

~~~
mhartl
Shipping it may be lighter on resources than your going to pick it up. Plus,
resources aren't everything—your time is valuable, too.

------
marcamillion
Oh how I wish this cart was open-sourced.

Any plans to do that soon?

~~~
johnnytee
Looks like the are using V3 of Stripe Checkout. Hopefully if will be in the
next release.

------
liamgooding
Lovely demo of checkout! Would be great to see a "How we built stripe shop in
1 day using Stripe Checkout" blog post to go with it :)

------
michaelbuddy
this is boutique ecommerce done right.

------
wavesounds
Love the layout and animations.

------
terabytest
The UI is lovely, although if you also sold some mugs I'd probably get one!

~~~
waylonrobert
Seconded.

------
rcoh
Times must be hard if you're selling free t-shirts for money :-p

------
cbg0
Is this 100% cotton?

~~~
collision
Yes.

------
philfreo
simple and nice

